# Hello!



## TimJ37 (5 mo ago)

Hi, my name is Tim. I’m 41 years old and live in North Carolina. My wife and I have been married for 16 years (together as a couple 19). Two kids ages 12 and 8. Going through a rough patch and trying to save our marriage.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TimJ37 said:


> Hi, my name is Tim. I’m 41 years old and live in North Carolina. My wife and I have been married for 16 years (together as a couple 19). Two kids ages 12 and 8. Going through a rough patch and trying to save our marriage.


Hi Tim, Welcome to TAM

I see you've started a thread to discuss the issues, I hope you have great success at saving your marriage.









Discussing a Healing Type Separation


Apologies on the length! My wife and I have been married almost 16 years, we have two kids (12 and 8). I work full-time and she works part-time/temporary due to some health issues. I’d say I’ve been kind of cruising through life — my job and the burdens of carrying the health benefits, vast...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Lostinthelight (6 mo ago)

Hello Tim, welcome!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Hi there. What kind of rough patch?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome to TAM


----------

